# glock,22conversion?



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

I am looking to buy a 22. conversion, is one better for accuracy ? thanks maxfold


----------



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)

I have one, but what model Glock do you need it for?


----------



## midlif1 (May 7, 2011)

Advantage Arms is the one that was recommended to me. I got one and it works great. An insider informed me that Glock uses this kit also. Mine has adjustable sites. One note dont do alterations. It doesn’t like Ghost trigger jobs.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

It's not nice to mess with Mother Glock.

Rick


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*glock 26? 22lr*

I have a 26 ,want 22 teach. wife. maxfold


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

maxfold said:


> I have a 26 ,want 22 teach. wife. maxfold


I have the conversion kit for the 26. You may just want to rent out my air-conditioned range and let me train her for you. 
$60/hr worth every penny guaranteed.


----------



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)

This may not fit yours, but just in case anybody knows some one else looking for one...

I have the Advantage Arms 22LR Conversion Kit for a Glock 19, 23, 25, 32, Or 38 Into A 22LR Pistol With A 4.02 Inch Barrel. It is black and also has the adjustible sights, and two spare mags for a total of three. It's NIB with exception of firing one mag through it for testing purposes. It looks just like the stock image.

http://www.glockworld.com/item/34_Advantage_Arms_Barrels__Choke_Tubes_ADVANT_ARMS_CONV_LE19-23_.aspx

http://www.glockworld.com/item/5777_Advantage_Arms_Magazines_MAGAZINE_ADVANT_CONV_KIT_.aspx


I paid $300.00 + S/H, but since they are now on sale, I'll take $200.00 *firm* for it. I would also trade it for a Black Mag-Pul PRS - Precision Rifle/Sniper stock with the correct buffer tube/receiver extension for an AR-15. I would make up the difference in cash of course. It can be used, as long as it's in very good condition...no dents or scratches.

http://store.magpul.com/product/MAG307/84


The best way to reach me is by e-mail.. [email protected]

Thanks for looking...


----------

